
SVG blobs. Neat interactive in-browser demo - nickb
http://www.themaninblue.com/experiment/Blobular/
======
TweedHeads
SVG is powerful. Runs smoothly in firefox. Only killer apps will bring it to
the masses.

And games.

How about an SVG Monopoly? Mario? Collapse?

It will spread like wildfire

